# Check what ports are in used on Cisco 3750 switch ?



## Kellywood (Jan 14, 2014)

How to check what ports are in used on cisco 3750 switch and decide to buy what ports are available to use ?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Kelly,

I think you may have landed in the wrong place. This is a forum for home audio equalizers, not commercial LAN equipment.


Regards,
Wayne


----------

